# Ideas for a cool security tool



## Ico (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys.. I need a topic for my thesis for a master's degree... I basically have to develop a useful security/network application preferably something that hasn't been done yet (or hasn't been done for a certain OS or something like that).

I'm open to any ideas


----------



## Oko (Mar 28, 2009)

Ico said:
			
		

> Hey guys.. I need a topic for my thesis for a master's degree... I basically have to develop a useful security/network application preferably something that hasn't been done yet (or hasn't been done for a certain OS or something like that).
> 
> I'm open to any ideas



Fix the sysjail for OpenBSD 

http://sysjail.bsd.lv/

That would be very cool. 

There is also a very, very remote possibility of exploit in systrace. If you can fix it you will be the MAN.
The guy who wrote the systrace did that while he was Ph.D. student at the University of Michigan. Now he is 
one of security Gurus working for Google. Not a bad path to follow.


----------

